
How to Build a Button - filament
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/how-to-build-a-button/
======
cpr
I'm sorry, but this is just a non-issue. How often do you change brightness?
Once or twice a day? I have no problem hitting the virtual escape key without
looking.

So much drama!

Sure, it's not a perfect solution, but it's also not something that should
keep anyone from using what is otherwise a stellar machine.

